# Knights of Columbus!



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I just hooked up my laptop to my 42" HDTV and I must say, the graphics section looks TIGGGHHHTTTTT.

That is all...

And now to some pr0n :thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

u must of been looking at my portfolio lol jk....


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

My TV couldn't handle you shit, Steph. That's some next level shit, and I don't have the money for it


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

plazzman said:


> My TV couldn't handle you shit, Steph. That's some next level shit, and I don't have the money for it


haha thats right!!!!! lol


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

AMAGAD! 

The pr0n, its lifesize!!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

HA...grossss


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ah, you lucky S.O.B. I've been trying to do that for ages now lol. I had to buy a new laptop cuz I didn't feel like lugging around my monitor every time I wanted to use my pc anymore.

Well anyway, enjoy your night with Palmela :thumb02:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

It's really easy.

Get a VGA, or HDMI cable. Connect them.

Then go to Control Panel--->Intel GMA Driver, and switch on TV-Out


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Well I got a mac now, but I'll probably keep the pc around till I get it fixed and try that.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That's pretty sick.

I checked out the GFX section on my friends 47" HDTV once and it was amazing how good they looked.


----------

